# Clausing and Clausing-Colchester Manuals



## HMF

Clausing-Colchester Manuals


Clausing-20vs-02-22vs-Drill-Press-Manual.pdf 

Clausing-2217-Drill-Press-Manual.pdf 

Clausing-6900-Lathe-Test-Report.pdf 

Clausing-6900-Series-Lathes-Manual.pdf 

Clausing-6913-Lathe-Turret.pdf 

Clausing-7124-Taper-Attachment-For-6900-Series-Lathes.pdf 

Clausing-Colchester-6500-13-06-manual.pdf 

Clausing-Colchester-Lathe-Brochure.pdf 

Colchester-13-inch-Geared-Lathe-Manual.pdf 

Colchester-Student-Lathe-Manual.pdf


----------



## Joe from L.I.

Here is the Operation Manual for the Clausing 6300 series revision 6300XX


----------



## HMF

These manuals are now available in our Downloads section under American Lathe Manuals.


----------



## Joe from L.I.

Where is the Downloads section, I can't find it...


----------

